# pastor's wife dilemma



## workingmum (Apr 16, 2010)

i am already a Christian when i met my husband who is a Pastor. believing that is it God's answer to my prayers we got married. I know my duties as a Pastor's wife especially regarding financial matters.

Now my husband entered politics, he resigned as a pastor, because he has to campaign. He said we will again continue with the Church service after the election. I felt sad and so thirsty with what i used to do in church.

i can't just easily transfer to another church as everybody knows we have one.

as he entered politics, many people are asking for help financially there are so many solicitations and i refuse to give any cash.

He has resigned as a pastor shall i continue to give tithes to him?

As he is now so busy with campaign, and the little cash he was receiving is being given out to people. He has no time for us his family.

i want out of this marriage...i am so tired physically, emotionally, financially

he can give other people but not his family, and he is even asking money from me to help him out

I can't believe he is doing this for us. I am so mad angry with what's happening now. When it's about his family he has nothing but when other people are asking for help he has something to give.


----------



## Tanelornpete (Feb 2, 2010)

workingmum said:


> i am already a Christian when i met my husband who is a Pastor. believing that is it God's answer to my prayers we got married. I know my duties as a Pastor's wife especially regarding financial matters.
> 
> Now my husband entered politics, he resigned as a pastor, because he has to campaign. He said we will again continue with the Church service after the election. I felt sad and so thirsty with what i used to do in church.


You can't still be active in your church? In ANY church?



> i can't just easily transfer to another church as everybody knows we have one.


So just stay in the one you are in. Why must you transfer to another church?

Are you ashamed of your husband?



> as he entered politics, many people are asking for help financially there are so many solicitations and i refuse to give any cash.
> 
> He has resigned as a pastor shall i continue to give tithes to him?


Tithes are not for the pastor, they are for the church. The pastor is not the church. Give the tithe to the church for it's work. There will always be more pastors...



> As he is now so busy with campaign, and the little cash he was receiving is being given out to people. He has no time for us his family.
> 
> i want out of this marriage...i am so tired physically, emotionally, financially
> 
> ...


Not making any sense here! What are you mad about? 

----------------
Now playing: Ralph Towner - Celeste
via FoxyTunes


----------

